# 4 week old bunny with swollen, purple ear



## Ravens Haven (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi all,

 we just noticed yesterday one of our little 4 week old baby's ear is swollen, purple and hot. What does this mean and what can I do for it?

Thanks
Autumn


----------



## MillieMoo (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh oh.  Hmmm, I have no experience with anything like this.  Can you see any open sores on the ear or around it?  Any bites, or cuts??  I don't know what else would cause this.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 22, 2011)

Sounds like an infection.  Do you have a rabbit vet in your area?  IMO, I'd get a hold of one.  Maybe antibiotics is needed.   With it being so young, I wouldn't wait too long.  

Hope to hear good news.


----------

